# Very disappointed..........



## speccy1 (3 Mar 2016)

I ventured out on the bike last Sunday afternoon, due to me climbing the walls and dithering about whether to go out or not, only did 25 miles or so but still blew the cobwebs away.

Anyhoo, a few miles in, I had that sinking feeling that the bike was bouncing as I was peddling. Trying to convince myself that it was my imagination was fruitless - my rear tyre was flat

I stopped by a bus stop, which was in the middle of nowhere, took my wheel off, and started to do the necessary. In that time (about 15 mins) I counted 7 other riders pass me, and just blank me. Before anybody says it, I KNOW THEY DON`T HAVE TO HELP, but come on, if I ever see anybody fiddling with their bike on the side of the road I stop and ask if they are ok or need any help. I`ve lost count of the number of times I`ve done this. It wouldn`t hurt if somebody just returned the favour, just once.

This really pissed me off, as I thought we were all enjoying a common interest and maybe looked out for one another, how wrong was I? Makes we want to just ride on the next time I see somebody in trouble, I won`t because it`s not in my nature, but I certainly am tempted


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2016)

If you're by a bus stop they'd probably think you were an Audax rider so were carrying everything you needed to completely strip and rebuild any bike imaginable..........................................or getting ready for a bit of a kip.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Mar 2016)

Seven is not a lot. Between the ones running late, the ones who know zero about bike maintenance and the ones who had no tools, there may have easily been no one who felt they had any help to offer. 

I almost always offer, even to stranded motorists. Karma in the bank.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2016)

I don't always _ASK_ but I do _LOOK_. If the other rider seems to be ok, I usually acknowledge them and carry on. If they appear to be struggling, then I offer to help. Example #1. Example #2.


----------



## Spinney (3 Mar 2016)

I've been asked if I needed help when I was just eating my lunch by the roadside! Must have looked knackered or something.
But the thought was appreciated...


----------



## Lonestar (3 Mar 2016)

I'd never expect anyone to stop....I did have a p*nct*re at Stratford a few years back and a pedestrian advised me to get a car though.

Ah ColinJ reminds me.I did ask a cyclist on Southwark Bridge if he was ok as he had a buckled wheel after a confrontation with a black cab.Felt really sorry for him.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Mar 2016)

Although I know virtually nothing about bicycle maintenance I would always stop to offer assistance, if only for moral support.


----------



## User33236 (3 Mar 2016)

I stopped asking, unless the person is in obvious need of help, after being told to go forth and multiply by one chap!


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2016)

I sometimes ask but to be honest I'm a danger to my own bike, you really don't want me messing with yours.


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Mar 2016)

I always ask, and I thought it was the norm *to ask. *I'd be mildly annoyed. One time someone did actually need help. They were on an "organised" ride with 25 others and this guy had NO innertubes. Stupidly, I let him have one of mine (I carry x2). I gave him my details to send me one back - Did I ever get one back - no. Am I bothered, not really. He had a Canyon Carbon mathingy, so not sure of a few bob either.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2016)

I blame the golfers !


----------



## jefmcg (3 Mar 2016)

I almost always offer, unless I'm on a tight deadline. I think I've only been needed once, by two guys in SPD-SL walking to the nearest station. Turns out they didn't know how to use CO2 and expelled the contents of both cylinders into the atmosphere #globalwarming.

There have been two times when I have been shocked that no one offered me a hand. Once was when I was trying to mend a tube on my folder in the heart of London City, wearing office clothes. No of the hundreds of people who passed me that day asked if I was ok (situation was unsalvageable as maladjusted brake had destroyed the tyre). The other was on a trail heading towards Eastbourne, where mud had completely blocked the gap between mudguard and wheel. I did not look like I knew what I was doing, and I was a long way from help, but none of the families passing made any eye contact. Again, I did not need help.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2016)

I have been asked a few times but usually do not need help. One time however, I had something sharp embedded in a tyre and I didn't have my reading glasses with me so I couldn't really see what I was doing. A rider passing asked if he could help so I asked him to dig it out for me.


----------



## Mugshot (3 Mar 2016)

I was sat on a grassy bank one day with my bike next to me when someone happened past on their bike;
"Got a puncture have you?" He asked......as he pedalled off into the distance.
As it happened I didn't I was waiting for my mate to catch up, but it made me smile.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Mar 2016)

I recently helped out a guy to the extent of donating a packet of self adhesive patches (I would've given him a tube but he was on a MTB. ) Anyway this means I've paid my dues for at least a year, so no more good Samaritan for me.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2016)

I always offer to help, even daft roadies who think venturing forth without the means to fix a puncture is a legitimate method of saving weight.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Mar 2016)

I have a female friend who is now over 50 (and quite lovely) who was very beautiful as a young woman. She believes men should stop and fix her flat tyre. Apparently they do. I convinced her to carry a tube, though, as taking someone's time is one thing, but taking someone's only tube is another. Also, her champion might be on a mountain bike


----------



## Mugshot (3 Mar 2016)

I stopped to offer help to a fella with a puncture one day and ended up standing there for an hour while he told me about his divorce and his health problems and where he lived and etc, etc.....


----------



## jefmcg (3 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> I stopped to offer help to a fella with a puncture one day and ended up standing there for an hour while he told me about his divorce and his health problems and where he lived and etc, etc.....


I was once leaning against the padded area on the underground (it's like a half seat) and this guy boarded with a walking stick, and none of the f*ckers with a seat stood up for him. Of course, I gave him my half seat, and thus stood beside him. He "thanked" me by trying to convince me to let Jesus into my life.

Virtue is its own punishment, sometimes.


----------



## mustang1 (3 Mar 2016)

I once stopped to help someone. They asked if I have any tools and I told him I did not. He cursed me and asked why I stopped.

Another time I stopped and the guy asked if I had any tools. This time I did. "Great!" he said. "Could you help to fix my puncture?" I told him I could not because I don't know how. He cursed me so I rode off.

The third time, I had tools and I learned how to fix a puncture. I stopped for a great looking lady who needed help. I asked if she would go on a date with me if I fixed her puncture and she told me to get lost. 

So now, I just don't stop. Screw karma.


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2016)

Mugshot said:


> I stopped to offer help to a fella with a puncture one day and ended up standing there for an hour while he told me about his divorce and his health problems and where he lived and etc, etc.....



You probably did him a far greater service than a minor cycle repair job.


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> I sometimes ask but to be honest I'm a danger to my own bike, you really don't want me messing with yours.


What he said, other than offer a spare tube or a set of Tyre Levers, i am worse than useless


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2016)

I must admit to not sparing a thought to people roadside. I don't come across them often but I guess I just assume that most have got what they need to sort it out, otherwise wtf are they doing. And if it's beyond repairable, me stopping is not going to be of much help. There are exceptions where things look obvious but punctures don't puncture my help thoughts, I think I'd be unnaturally surly if asked to help mend a puncture.

The last time I helped out was a family with a rather odd problem. They thought they had a puncture but couldn't find it. Neither could I. When I pumped up the tube out of the tyre it remained up. As soon as you put it in the tyre it went down. The only thing I could think of was the valve but I was on my mtn bike and they were on a road bike and didn't have far to walk back to the car, so after a long scratch of the head, they tootled off.


----------



## mustang1 (3 Mar 2016)

I stare at flat tires and will the puncture to go away. Sometimes I use my superman laser eyes to seal the hole. It worked once.


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2016)

mustang1 said:


> I stare at flat tires and will the puncture to go away. Sometimes I use my superman laser eyes to seal the hole. It worked once.


OK I'm gonna pick on you but how can you not know how to fix a punture? It's not like you're not going to get one. Virtually anything else I can empathise with but you've got to learn to fix punctures, it's an absolute must, surely?


----------



## Haitch (3 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I have a female friend who is now over 50 (and quite lovely) who was very beautiful as a young woman. She believes men should stop and fix her flat tyre.



In a blizzard on the Simplon Pass in Italy, the army were waving all the cars over to get them to fit snow chains. A young woman got out of the car in front of me, arched her back, lit a cigarette and gazed at the soldiers. Her chains were fitted before she finished her fag. Not a word was spoken.


----------



## mustang1 (3 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> OK I'm gonna pick on you but how can you not know how to fix a punture? It's not like you're not going to get one. Virtually anything else I can empathise with but you've got to learn to fix punctures, it's an absolute must, surely?



No not really, why? I thought it's normal for cyclists to stop for me.


----------



## ray-s (3 Mar 2016)

Last person I stopped to help ( his pump wouldn't seal on the valve ) turned out to be my boss. He didn't look very happy when I said "if I had known it was you I wouldn't have stopped" lol.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (3 Mar 2016)

Never quite understand these sorts of posts. Where does the all in it together, and looking out for each other come from? It's a bit like being upset because another cyclist doesn't acknowledge you! Why should they! It's lumping all people who happen to be on two wheels together, as if they have something in common. Do you say hello to everyone you pass in the street? Or, wave to every oncoming car driver you see when driving? 
Don't get me wrong, I will always stop if I think I can be of any help whether they are walking, cycling or driving - but, solely because I believe that is what I should do. I've stopped for broken down cars and bikes, and a pedestrian falling flat on their face in the road!


----------



## Lonestar (3 Mar 2016)

In a way what Phil said.I never expected help for a minor thing like a p*nct*re but when I had my minor accident with the moped (resulting in a spill) two years ago and the van last year people were fast enough to help...even though I didn't expect it and I must admit I was pleasantly surprised.However much I dislike London I should remember that people do help when they think it's really important.


----------



## sidevalve (3 Mar 2016)

Ride a m/cycle if you want comradeship - ride a bicycle if you want to be alone. Sorry but half the posts here just confirm it. I have helped and been helped by crotch rocket pilots - patch club dudes - angels and classic types, but on the cycle - nobody.


----------



## Tizme (3 Mar 2016)

The last time I stopped to help someone with a problem, chain jammed well and truly, was on a Sportive. I felt I couldn't just cycle by (as many had), so my son and I stopped, even though the female cyclist had a male companion with her - neither had any tools or know how to sort the problem. I had the tools but not the know how After about 10 minutes I was absolutely plastered in oil from her chain and it was still jammed solid and had to admit defeat and told her to wait for the broom wagon. I then had a another 20 or so miles to go trying hard not to ruin my bar tape or jersey, the rag kept in the tool kit had been unable to cope with the amount of oil over me!


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Mar 2016)

I just passed a geezer on my lunch ride. He was changing a tube. It took no effort to ask "Need any help?".
He replied, "No thanks".

Win win.


----------



## Lonestar (3 Mar 2016)

I find comradeship comes comes during the crisis times like the 2005 incident when the cycle courier showed me the backstreets from Aldgate to South London when a lot of London was in lockdown.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Mar 2016)

Ill help anyone but i never expect it in return..i go prepared..ive had people offer help which is nice..
i always stop for motorcyclists if they look like there stranded when im in my van..i carry fuel and basic tools..and a phone..

i never lend people money unless im happy to lose it..pub mates etc..


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Mar 2016)

I always offer, most of the time there is no need to stop - a simple, 'do you need anything?' suffices. I have handed out tubes a couple times, but don't ask for them to be returned. 

So far only one person has given me assistance, as the spotted me hunting for something to cover a spoke that was protruding through rim tape and making 2 tubes go pop. They had a spoke key, so I was able to sort the wheel first.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> . In that time (about 15 mins) I counted 7 other riders pass me, and just blank me. Before anybody says it, I KNOW THEY DON`T HAVE TO HELP, but come on, if I ever see anybody fiddling with their bike on the side of the road I stop and ask if they are ok or need any help. I`ve lost count of the number of times I`ve done this. It wouldn`t hurt if somebody just returned the favour, just once.
> 
> This really pissed me off, as I thought we were all enjoying a common interest and maybe looked out for one another, how wrong was I? Makes we want to just ride on the next time I see somebody in trouble, I won`t because it`s not in my nature, but I certainly am tempted



TBH I don't think I have ever stopped, even for a break, when at least one cyclist hasn't asked "are you OK"? And similarly I always make a point of asking it it's the other way round.


----------



## alvintc (3 Mar 2016)

I had my life* saved only the other week. Recipient of the event that shall not be named... I had a tube with me but someone had recently relieved me of my pump, walking along someone (walking their dog) asked if I was OK told him the story, he told me to stop while he nips home to get his pump, I started the change, he pulled up 5 minutes (in a car) later with said pump and off I was.

On the off chance he's on here - top man!

*a 5-and-a-bit mile walk with the bike


----------



## Subotai72 (3 Mar 2016)

First time I had a flat when out riding, I'd just bought some of those puncture repair foam canisters so I thought I'd give them a go and didn't take an innertube. I didn't attached the nozzle to the valve correctly and ended up covered in foam at the side of the cyclepath on a cold Sunday monring cursing. Just at that moment 5 lads on fancy carbon bikes appeared, stopped and asked me if I needed help. I tried muttering something about being ok (_too embarrassed to admit my folly_)_ and_ before I knew it this one guy had my wheel off and changed the tueb with one of his spares. He wouldn't even take any money. Since then I've always got 2 tubes and I always ask if anyone needs a hand depsite the fact that I'd probably more of a hinderance than help!

Twice recently I've been had either mechanical or flat and cyclists have quite literally appeared from nowhere offering assitance. 3 when I had the flat on a road I'd never passed another cyclist on before!


----------



## lukasran (3 Mar 2016)

Dont sit in a bus stop. Proceed to the end of the strava segment where people will be more inclined to stop.


----------



## speccy1 (3 Mar 2016)

As per usual, I`m sorry I mentioned it


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2016)

Here's some people stopping to help a cyclist with a puncture...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S1FoOWceJmE


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Mar 2016)

lukasran said:


> Dont sit in a bus stop. Proceed to the end of the strava segment where people will be more inclined to stop.


 So so true.


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> As per usual, I`m sorry I mentioned it



So you should be.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Mar 2016)

It's interesting that we have a vast difference in our expectations of strangers. One person regards a LBS who helped him back on the road when he needed it as going above and beyond and deserved a public thank you. Another feels that a Halfords branch not doing so as reason enough to speak out against the whole chain. 



Tin Pot said:


> Set off home tonight with a loose left crank, and the only Allen key not in my kit was the 8mm required. Couldn't bodge it with a normal key either(!)
> 
> So thanks, shame I couldn't buy an 8mm key, but thanks for tightening up for me and saving me an extremely taxing 26miles on one crank!





Jaykun85 said:


> (they wouldn't even let me borrow a chain tool to fix my bike outside there shop, and when i asked if they would do it instead they flat out refused).



(I don't really believe in karma, but despite calling out to almost every cyclist I've seen in trouble, and the occasional driver and motorcyclist, if I did believe in karma I'd be heavily in debt, for the people that have reached out to me in various extraordinary ways)


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> It's interesting that we have a vast difference in our expectations of strangers. One person regards a LBS who helped him back on the road when he needed it as going above and beyond and deserved a public thank you. Another feels that a Halfords branch not doing so as reason enough to speak out against the whole chain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opinions do vary, but I would have thought it pretty raw if I'd been turned out.


----------



## Globalti (3 Mar 2016)

I always ask if help is needed and I carry a spare inner tube in the car. When I punctured recently I had already realised that I'd forgotten to bring my CO2 inflator although I did have a cylinder in my saddle pack. So I set off walking and enjoying the peace of the country and sure enough, within five minutes somebody came along and lent me his valve thingy. A puncture is not to be feared as it can lead to some pleasant meetings with other cyclists!

That said, many years ago in the pre-MAMIL and pre-mobile phone era Mrs Gti and I did stop for a roadie who was walking with his bike. He got in and sat sullenly in the back and when we reached his place the reason became clear - his wife was standing on the doorstep tapping her foot impatiently, arms folded like Andy Capp's wife Flo, exclaiming loudly: "Okay so what's he done THIS time?"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2016)

I always ask people if they have got everything they need rather than asking if they need help, 99 times out of 100 they say they are fine.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Mar 2016)

Oh I've just remembered another time I stopped. Another rider had problems with her gears near the top of a massive hill in a sportive in S Wales. I definitely stopped to help a fellow rider on the hill. I did *not* stop because my legs were about to fall off and my lungs were imploding. No, no way.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I always ask people if they have got everything they need rather than asking if they need help, 99 times out of 100 they say they are fine.



SNAP !!!


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I always ask people if they have got everything they need rather than asking if they need help, 99 times out of 100 they say they are fine.



Tsk. Brits and politeness, eh?


----------



## Banjo (3 Mar 2016)

I got a dose of food poisoning on a ride and stopped on the severn bridge leaning on the handrail after throwing up.

A passer by probably thought i was a jumper and wouldnt leave until i got moving again.

Kind of renewed my faith in human nature but at the time i just wanted him to pi$$ off.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Mar 2016)

mustang1 said:


> The third time, I had tools and I learned how to fix a puncture. I stopped for a great looking lady who needed help. I asked if she would go on a date with me if I fixed her puncture and she told me to get lost.
> 
> So now, I just don't stop. Screw karma.



That's not a very nice thing to do, or write.


----------



## Lonestar (3 Mar 2016)

London mode...Used to ask but ignored so many times I never really bother.As I said earlier though if it looks bad I would offer assistance.


----------



## bladesman73 (3 Mar 2016)

I always ask.however once i had stopped just to check my phone and i hear a voice from behind..i turn around and a bloke was cycling towards me, as he got close he started to talk again,hit a pothole and went right over the bars! I ended up helping him the poor blighter!


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Mar 2016)

I always stop.


----------



## growingvegetables (3 Mar 2016)

Bottom line for me - countless times lads/lasses stopped to offer help/tools when I was repairing one of the kids' p*nct*res. Least I can do, all those years later, is return the compliment. And look out for kids cycling to/from school who've had a puncture, and don't want to phone dad at work.


----------



## Mr Celine (3 Mar 2016)

I stop if someone looks lost or asks for help. 
The last time I stopped for a lost soul it was a mamil in full team kit on a very expensive bike with a puncture. Apparently every other cyclist had stopped too, but as his tyre was a tub no one could help, apart from one who had cycled to the nearest phone box to call the mamil's wife, who was by this time on her way from Edinburgh to rescue him. He knew precisely where he was from the GPS on his phone, but there's no signal there so he couldn't phone himself. 

I'm still puzzled as to why anyone would choose to ride on tyres they can't fix in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## speccy1 (3 Mar 2016)

Mr Celine said:


> I stop if someone looks lost or asks for help.
> The last time I stopped for a lost soul it was a mamil in full team kit on a very expensive bike with a puncture. Apparently every other cyclist had stopped too, but as his tyre was a tub no one could help, apart from one who had cycled to the nearest phone box to call the mamil's wife, who was by this time on her way from Edinburgh to rescue him. He knew precisely where he was from the GPS on his phone, but there's no signal there so he couldn't phone himself.
> 
> I'm still puzzled as to why anyone would choose to ride on tyres they can't fix in the middle of nowhere.


I agree, I never understood the tubeless tyres thing, once it`s flat, you`re f*cked


----------



## mustang1 (3 Mar 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> That's not a very nice thing to do, or write.



Yeah I know tell me about it. I felt totally rejected when she told me to get lost. Some people eh?


----------



## fatjel (3 Mar 2016)

I always ask if I see a cyclist stopped by the road..
Asked one french guy four times on one audax. 
He'd tear past me then a while later he'd be mending a puncture
He tho seemed to have an endless supply of tubes and good humour


----------



## mrandmrspoves (3 Mar 2016)

A year or two ago I was cycling home as quickly as I could ahead of an impending rain storm. I cycled past a couple on the other side of the road and the chap had one of the bikes upside down. In my haste, I carried on (it was downhill too!) but then I thought - what if they need help? (Normally I always offer help - so it was a combination of the impending rain, the downhill and the fact that he seemed to know what he was doing that influenced my initial decision) I decided to go back just to see if they needed a hand and I am really glad I did. They were a young couple and his chain had snapped, they had no tools and no idea of how to fix the chain (he was trying to push it back together with a stone) They were fretting because their daughter was due out of primary school in about 30 minutes and they were about 4 miles away. They had no money and no phone with them. It took me about 5 minutes to remove the broken link and join with a quick link. (I carry spare quick links for any chain from 5 to 11 speed) There gratitude was immeasurable - and we'll worth a few minutes of my time and a quick link.


----------



## speccy1 (3 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Seven is not a lot. Between the ones running late, the ones who know zero about bike maintenance and the ones who had no tools, there may have easily been no one who felt they had any help to offer.
> 
> I almost always offer, even to stranded motorists. Karma in the bank.


I`m never running late, know enough to get by, don`t have a huge amount of tools, and am not an expert, but doesn`t stop me giving a quick "everything alright?" before I shoot past. Costs nothing


----------



## summerdays (3 Mar 2016)

In the last two weeks I've handed out two puncture repair kits, and asked someone I passed this morning pushing their bike if they were OK, they said they were fine. I also had someone ask me yesterday as they passed me fiddling with a light just before it tipped with rain. 

Last time the fairy visited me, someone stopped and helped me. 

I don't ask everyone, sometimes I'm running late, and it's tempting to keep going when it's tipping down with rain. I'd also be less likely to offer if it was in the dark and isolated. If they look like they have everything under control then I keep going.


----------



## speccy1 (3 Mar 2016)

Phil Fouracre said:


> Never quite understand these sorts of posts. Where does the all in it together, and looking out for each other come from? It's a bit like being upset because another cyclist doesn't acknowledge you! Why should they! It's lumping all people who happen to be on two wheels together, as if they have something in common. Do you say hello to everyone you pass in the street? Or, wave to every oncoming car driver you see when driving?
> Don't get me wrong, I will always stop if I think I can be of any help whether they are walking, cycling or driving - but, solely because I believe that is what I should do. I've stopped for broken down cars and bikes, and a pedestrian falling flat on their face in the road!


Ok, I`ll cycle for my own pleasure, and my pleasure only. Screw any bugger else.

The next time I`m on a club run and somebody has a mechanical, I`ll just stand there and twiddle my thumbs. If we can`t be in it together, then stuff everybody else, we`ll all stand around and shiver until the individual has sorted their problem out.

I don`t get some people..........................


----------



## speccy1 (3 Mar 2016)

summerdays said:


> In the last two weeks I've handed out two puncture repair kits, and asked someone I passed this morning pushing their bike if they were OK, they said they were fine. I also had someone ask me yesterday as they passed me fiddling with a light just before it tipped with rain.
> 
> Last time the fairy visited me, someone stopped and helped me.
> 
> I don't ask everyone, sometimes I'm running late, and it's tempting to keep going when it's tipping down with rain. I'd also be less likely to offer if it was in the dark and isolated. If they look like they have everything under control then I keep going.


You seem very lucky!

I`m perfectly capable of sorting out my own "air escapement from ones wheel!" and didn`t actually need any assistance, but the fact I was stranded by the side of the road must be enough. I don`t "expect" it, but just to be asked, once in my lifetime would be nice. I have given away inner tubes, brought people home to sort their b ikes (I live on the 27 route, and cyclist problems are plentiful), offered people lifts, let others use my phone, etc etc etc. To just have the favour returned once would be nice, but no.....................


----------



## summerdays (3 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> You seem very lucky!
> 
> I`m perfectly capable of sorting out my own "air escapement from ones wheel!" and didn`t actually need any assistance, but the fact I was stranded by the side of the road must be enough. I don`t "expect" it, but just to be asked, once in my lifetime would be nice. I have given away inner tubes, brought people home to sort their b ikes (I live on the 27 route, and cyclist problems are plentiful), offered people lifts, let others use my phone, etc etc etc. To just have the favour returned once would be nice, but no.....................


I'm female maybe I just look helpless as I have been offered help on several occasions even when I've just stopped to let my other half know where I am! Not everyone will stop, and as I say if I'm late (one of my bad habits is knowing how long a bike journey takes so only leaving that amount if time), I won't stop and will hope someone else will. But I'd feel guilty if I didn't ask and as a female I think it is easier for me to offer help to a child.


----------



## Moodyman (3 Mar 2016)

Got overtaken by another cycle commuter last week as I was near home. He was really giving it some welly. 500 metres later he pulled up onto the pavement and had his bike upside down. 

As I caught up I lowered my balaclava from my face and cheekily said "if you'd been looking at the Tarmac instead of your speedo you might have avoided that puncture". He laughed.

Anyhows, I offered to nip home and get me track pump and inner tube but he had it all covered.


----------



## speccy1 (3 Mar 2016)

My only exception to this story was a commute home a few months ago. In the evenings I use the railway line instead of the road. On this particular day I overtook an "all the gear no idea type" who obviously took offence. A few hundred yards on, he returned the favour - I don`t care, it`s a commute home, not a race. A bit further on, there are 4 gates to control the sheep, I had caught him up again at this stage, and he let every one slam in my face.

Off he sped...............

A mile up the road he`s there with a puncture, he wanted my help then, I told him where to go.

The following morning I went back to work the same way, innner tube, box, and a host of other crap dumped where he had stopped. Just about sums it up..............


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Mar 2016)

I ask if they're ok but i've never had a No i'm not can you help, yet. They must sense i have nothing to offer apart from moral support. The best help i had was when my chain snapped. A fellow cyclist saw me pushing my bike the seven miles home and stopped to help. He got his wife to pick us up and he fixed the chain for me when we got to his house. He didn't ask for a penny,saying he'd be paid back when he needs help in the future.


----------



## Ian H (3 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I agree, I never understood the tubeless tyres thing, once it`s flat, you`re f*cked



Tubs (tubular tyres) and tubeless tyres are two different things.


----------



## speccy1 (3 Mar 2016)

Ian H said:


> Tubs (tubular tyres) and tubeless tyres are two different things.


You get my jist..............


----------



## Ian H (3 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> You get my jist..............



I think so, but my point is that _tubeless _tyres are becoming a very good choice for cyclists, being very puncture-resistant and easy to fix.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Mar 2016)

I don't mind helping someone with a genuine mechanical but I get seriously hacked off when I find that they've made no effort themselves to carry basic spares/tools and/or to acquire the knowledge to use them. That includes basic maintenance to keep the bike from breaking down in the first place. You've made your bed...


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2016)

My group stopped the other Sunday to mend a chain for a woman who was walking home.

She had about five miles to do.

What impressed me was she was very calm about the situation, quite prepared to walk but also very grateful to us for getting her going.


----------



## annedonnelly (4 Mar 2016)

I don't often offer to help as people mostly look like they know what they're doing & I'd have less idea than they do.

But I do pick up the discarded inner tubes and bring them home to put in the bin. Is that any use?


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> But I do pick up the discarded inner tubes and bring them home to put in the bin. Is that any use?



More use than what I do when I see a discarded tube, which is scowl and keep going.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2016)

There seems to be a lot of people on CC who get annoyed by very trivial matters.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> There seems to be a lot of people on CC who get annoyed by very trivial matters.


This post has really annoyed me.


----------



## Justinslow (4 Mar 2016)

I was unfortunate enough to clater my rear derailleur into my wheel last year rendering the bike unridable on a very rural road. A guy came past in a car just after, stopped and asked if I was ok, I was in the process of splitting the chain and trying to make it work as a single speed. I said "no I'm fine cheers, I'll soon get it sorted" more out of pride than anything. He said ok " I'll just wait up the top of the hill, just in case". I couldn't fix it as the chain was warped and wouldn't hold a gear. I pushed to the top of the hill where he was waiting and we loaded up the bike in the back of his car and he drove me the 6 or so miles home. A top guy! I thanked the mystery man (I only knew his first name) then also via Facebook in our club page, it turns out others knew him and my thanks got back to him again. He didn't have to help but I'm glad he did!


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Mar 2016)

I always stop and make sure they have what they need to get going or get picked up. Some riders dont even carry a phone.

Make a habit of at least stopping. It only takes a second.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Mar 2016)

One thing I have learnt from this is that I need to go on some sort of bicycle maintenance course. Beyond fixing a puncture I've got no clue, I'm greatly impressed by the people who can repair chains etc.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (4 Mar 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> One thing I have learnt from this is that I need to go on some sort of bicycle maintenance course. Beyond fixing a puncture I've got no clue, I'm greatly impressed by the people who can repair chains etc.



Same here,I think my local college does them. Must remember to pop in on my day off next week


----------



## speccy1 (4 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> This post has really annoyed me.


Well why read it then????


----------



## Justinslow (4 Mar 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> One thing I have learnt from this is that I need to go on some sort of bicycle maintenance course. Beyond fixing a puncture I've got no clue, I'm greatly impressed by the people who can repair chains etc.


Chain splitter and a couple of quick links and a few spare links are worth carrying. I would have been ok but the chain was so twisted it wouldn't run true and kept throwing.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Mar 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> Same here,I think my local college does them. Must remember to pop in on my day off next week


Evans also do them. I think Halfords did/do a women's bike maintenance course as well.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (4 Mar 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Evans also do them. I think Halfords did/do a women's bike maintenance course as well.



Don't have an Evans round here. Will try asking in Halfords when I go past next time. Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Well why read it then????


Try reading it in the context of Marmions post.


----------



## Funkweasel (4 Mar 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> Don't have an Evans round here. Will try asking in Halfords when I go past next time. Thanks.


Do you have any independent bike shops nearby? They might be happy to teach you; the ones up around here are


----------



## jefmcg (4 Mar 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> Don't have an Evans round here. Will try asking in Halfords when I go past next time. Thanks.


Looks like they did it last May
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-womens-bike-workshop-at-halfords.179918/#post-3690845
Fingers crossed they do it again this year. @Sandra6 might have more information.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Try reading it in the context of Marmions post.


Marmion seems to get annoyed by most of my posts. He often feels the need to say something negative by way of response. I've come to expect it.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (4 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> I did a women-only one at Evans recently, it was organised by my local Breeze group. There was also a more in-depth one at a small independent bike shop, again organised by Breeze, which was part of a local council-funded initiative. They were both really good, and all the participants in the Evans one got a goodie bag of bike-cleaning stuff .



Could you tell me the difference between the maintenance of a blokes bike and a bird's bike ?*

*just pulling your leg with the terminology


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (4 Mar 2016)

Funkweasel said:


> Do you have any independent bike shops nearby? They might be happy to teach you; the ones up around here are



We used too have but not sure where he's gone


----------



## jefmcg (4 Mar 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> We used too have but not sure where he's gone



Another thing to look out for is bicycle maintenance nights. I went to a brilliant one run by LCC. Some cycle clubs have them.

Is this any good to you? http://www.thebristolbikeproject.org/our-services/maintenance-courses/bicycle-basics/


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Could you tell me the difference between the maintenance of a blokes bike and a bird's bike ?*
> 
> *just pulling your leg with the terminology


At a guess one point of such a workshop is to try and do away with all the macho, testosterone bollocks. The sort of stuff perpetuated by things like: "I stopped for a great looking lady who needed help. I asked if she would go on a date with me if I fixed her puncture and she told me to get lost." BICBW.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (4 Mar 2016)

I was just having a bit of fun Tim


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I was just having a bit of fun Tim


It's just bants, innit.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (4 Mar 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> It's just bants, innit.



Never mind


----------



## CaadX (4 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> I did a women-only one at Evans recently, it was organised by my local Breeze group. There was also a more in-depth one at a small independent bike shop, again organised by Breeze, which was part of a local council-funded initiative. They were both really good, and all the participants in the Evans one got a goodie bag of bike-cleaning stuff .


Sorry what is a Breeze group I've not come across the term before ?


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2016)

When my group stopped to help the lass with the broken chain, none of us weighed her up for physical attractiveness, oh no, could never happen.

Nor did she make a mental pick from us lot, she was far too serious minded to do something as simple as look out for a good looking guy.

She may have been more disappointed than us, but I'm just glad none of us could read each others' minds.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (4 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Another thing to look out for is bicycle maintenance nights. I went to a brilliant one run by LCC. Some cycle clubs have them.
> 
> Is this any good to you? http://www.thebristolbikeproject.org/our-services/maintenance-courses/bicycle-basics/



Thanks but a bit far,I live in WsM and don't have a car. I'll pop into Halfords and the college and see what they suggest


----------



## PapaZita (4 Mar 2016)

I offered mechanical assistance to an attractive young lady once. Not at the roadside, but in the University bike shed, when she was late for an exam and the wheel-bender bike rack had done it's thing. I lent her the Zipp tri-spoke ("that funny wheel") off the racing bike that I was fiddling with at the time. It looked a bit odd paired with a basket, but it did the job. There was no mention of dates or any other conditions applied to the loan, but she was very persistent and now she is Mrs. Zita.


----------



## Jaykun85 (4 Mar 2016)

so far i haven't passed anyone needing any help, but i would like to think that if i did see anyone i would always ask if they need any help or if they are ok. Its only polite to do so plus i ride where there is no busses and its in the middle of no where. Would feel bad if i left someone stranded then read in the local paper only to see the front page headline - Cyclist found on verge of starvation


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> so far i haven't passed anyone needing any help, but i would like to think that if i did see anyone i would always ask if they need any help or if they are ok. Its only polite to do so plus i ride where there is no busses and its in the middle of no where. Would feel bad if i left someone stranded then read in the local paper only to see the front page headline - Cyclist found on verge of starvation


You've met @vernon then.


----------



## Jaykun85 (4 Mar 2016)

@raleighnut sadly i have not had the pleasure yet ill make sure i pack extra food just in case from now on


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Mar 2016)

I always ask a stranded rider if they need a hand. In years gone by, you got either a "yes please, do you know how to get this tyre back on" type of response, or " no thanks, I've got this" type of response, but since 2012, I've found the usual response more likely to be "feck off, I know what I'm doing, I could be a pro, because I'm that awesome, how dare you think that _you_ could possibly help _me" _type of thing. I just leave them to it


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Looks like they did it last May
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-womens-bike-workshop-at-halfords.179918/#post-3690845
> Fingers crossed they do it again this year. @Sandra6 might have more information.


I tend to find out about these things a week before I'm expected to pull something out of the bag! 
The Halfords Facebook page is usually a good place for info, but I'll check at work and post any info I can.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I always ask a stranded rider if they need a hand. In years gone by, you got either a "yes please, do you know how to get this tyre back on" type of response, or " no thanks, I've got this" type of response


Yesterday I passed 3 (separate) people stationary, fiddling with their bikes: one mending a puncture, one trying to stop his mudguards rubbing, and the third struggling to get a chain uns(t)uck. At the offer of help, I got @Racing roadkill 's second quoted response, but this was Cornwall, not racing roadkill country.

Still good to offer (despite any less than positive responses received - don't be so sensitive or disappointed) in the hope that, when despite your forward thinking and equipment (your chain splitter, spare link, patches, spare tube, multitool, levers, pump, zipties, boot, spare bolts, debit card), you are by the roadside and DO need help, the karma you've generated by months/years of offering will come good, and someone will stop and ask that question "do you need a hand".


----------



## mjr (7 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> come on, if I ever see anybody fiddling with their bike on the side of the road I stop and ask if they are ok or need any help


Whether I do depends if I'm on my way to an appointment or not - there'll usually be another cyclist along in a minute around here anyway. Those of you who claim to ask every time, do you never need to be anywhere by a set time?



speccy1 said:


> I`m never running late, know enough to get by, don`t have a huge amount of tools, and am not an expert, but doesn`t stop me giving a quick "everything alright?" before I shoot past. Costs nothing


So what's the point if you don't carry enough tools to help?



Justinslow said:


> I was unfortunate enough to clater my rear derailleur into my wheel last year rendering the bike unridable on a very rural road.


Why did you do that? 



grumpyoldwoman said:


> Thanks but a bit far,I live in WsM and don't have a car. I'll pop into Halfords and the college and see what they suggest


Bristol's just a short train ride away, although it's not cheap. There used to be a bike project on the Oldmixon somewhere but I can't find it now so maybe it closed.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (7 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Bristol's just a short train ride away, although it's not cheap. There used to be a bike project on the Oldmixon somewhere but I can't find it now so maybe it closed.



I know it's only a short train ride up the tracks,but try not to cycle in and round Bristol too much,hate the place! The traffic is horrible there!


----------



## mjr (7 Mar 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> I know it's only a short train ride up the tracks,but try not to cycle in and round Bristol too much,hate the place! The traffic is horrible there!


Yes the traffic's awful, but Bristol has more decent cycle tracks than Weston, so you don't have to play in the traffic like you must in some bits of Weston (unless you like an off-road lumpy feeling :-/ ). One can easily cycle from Temple Meads to Hamilton House and only be on busy-ish road for the short descent from the park to Cabot Circus http://cycle.travel/map/journey/19585


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Mar 2016)

I take 3 spare tubes 650b 700c 26" -


speccy1 said:


> I I counted 7 other riders pass me,


Did they not even wave and say hello?


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (7 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Yes the traffic's awful, but Bristol has more decent cycle tracks than Weston, so you don't have to play in the traffic like you must in some bits of Weston (unless you like an off-road lumpy feeling :-/ ). One can easily cycle from Temple Meads to Hamilton House and only be on busy-ish road for the short descent from the park to Cabot Circus http://cycle.travel/map/journey/19585



Ah! I know that route,it's not too bad along there......for Bristol.
I thought Bristol was meant to be in favour of cycling,except for the path to Bath,I haven't found it so really. It scares me so much that I walk my bike more often than ride it when I have to go there.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Mar 2016)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> Ah! I know that route,it's not too bad along there......for Bristol.
> I thought Bristol was meant to be in favour of cycling,except for the path to Bath,I haven't found it so really. It scares me so much that I walk my bike more often than ride it when I have to go there.


Still, the original reason I suggested Bristol was because there was a bike maintenance course there. It's only just over a mile from the station, so you could walk there if you wanted. Actually, it looks like a pretty good place to learn bicycle maintenance. The Thursday night "Bike Kitchen" looks very much like the maintenance nights where I learned to repair. You have to manage on your own, but if you get stuck, there's someone to help you out. That's very useful, because if you have never changed a gear cable, you won't know if the problem is something you have done or the shifter is broken (that happened to me). 

Anyway, good luck. It's so useful knowing a little bit. Once you do, you can do all your own maintenance, with the help of Professor youtube.

Edit: partial TMN to @mrjay - I didn't realise he drew a specific route there.


----------



## summerdays (7 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Yes the traffic's awful, but Bristol has more decent cycle tracks than Weston, so you don't have to play in the traffic like you must in some bits of Weston (unless you like an off-road lumpy feeling :-/ ). One can easily cycle from Temple Meads to Hamilton House and only be on busy-ish road for the short descent from the park to Cabot Circus http://cycle.travel/map/journey/19585


I always like seeing others ways of getting around and doing the same journey, I wouldn't have thought of that one and would be more likely to head out a bit more east, but more on road (still back roads), but then I'm used to Bristol traffic, but would feel a little unsure in WSM not knowing my way around!


----------



## speccy1 (7 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Whether I do depends if I'm on my way to an appointment or not - there'll usually be another cyclist along in a minute around here anyway. Those of you who claim to ask every time, do you never need to be anywhere by a set time?
> 
> 
> *So what's the point if you don't carry enough tools to help?*
> ...



Did I say I didn`t have enough tools to help Mrjay?? I carry the everyday stuff needed to cover any problems I may have on a ride, I don`t carry the entire Snap-on collection - or am I supposed to?? Don`t treat me like an incompetent idiot


----------



## mjr (7 Mar 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Don`t treat me like an incompetent idiot


Well, at least learn to type a name correctly, then!


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> There seems to be a lot of people on CC who get annoyed by very trivial matters.


Like the grouch above: dyslexia/typo does not equate to incompetency combined with idiocy. Having said that:


mjray said:


> there'll usually be another cyclist along in a minute around here anyway


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Like the grouch above: dyslexia/typo does not equate to incompetency combined with idiocy.


But failing to copy paste names if you are indeed dyslexic does. Techniques for using computers to mitigate dyslexia when writing are well known. There are typos which are hard to avoid despite them, but that's not one. It's a name, therefore copy paste, unless you want to insult them.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Mar 2016)

@mjray for a long time I read your name as Mr Jay. I'm not dyslexic and I had no intention of insulting you. In fact I only discovered my error when tagging you in a post and the automatic user lookup thingy failed to locate @mrjay. 

But back on topic, sort of...

I have been wondering, just how adaptable are inner tubes? I have given old style (27 x 1 1/4 or similar) to a friend running modern (700x25 or similar) as a get you home measure which worked ok. But in extremis, how far could you go? I stopped to help a MTBer with a puncture and no spare tube. I gave him some patches, but I wonder, would a 700x28 tube have served to get him home? After all, inner tubes are very very stretchy. Offhand I have no idea what size his wheels or tyres were. They were big and knobbly.


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> But failing to copy paste names if you are indeed dyslexic does. Techniques for using computers to mitigate dyslexia when writing are well known. There are typos which are hard to avoid despite them, but that's not one. It's a name, therefore copy paste, unless you want to insult them.


Your name is an easy one to get wrong, I've done it myself, it's just one of those ones where the brain tries to be helpful and rearranges the letters so you read it without realising what your brain has done.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> @mjray for a long time I read your name as Mr Jay. I'm not dyslexic and I had no intention of insulting you. In fact I only discovered my error when tagging you in a post and the automatic user lookup thingy failed to locate @mrjay.
> 
> But back on topic, sort of...
> 
> I have been wondering, just how adaptable are inner tubes? I have given old style (27 x 1 1/4 or similar) to a friend running modern (700x25 or similar) as a get you home measure which worked ok. But in extremis, how far could you go? I stopped to help a MTBer with a puncture and no spare tube. I gave him some patches, but I wonder, would a 700x28 tube have served to get him home? After all, inner tubes are very very stretchy. Offhand I have no idea what size his wheels or tyres were. They were big and knobbly.


I reckon, with a bit of creative folding, it would have got him home, depending, of course, how far away home is. IME the tube will fret at the fold and give way eventually.

My stopping for cyclists anecdote: My mate and I were on an audax once and chanced upon a pair of cyclists by the side of the road. Or, more accurately, a pair of cyclists a small way up a track to the side of the road. We asked if they were OK, and the male of the pair indicated some help would be useful. We swung up the track and he, rather hurriedly, advanced towards us in a "heading off" kind of manner, even though the broken bike was even further back up the track. As was his wife, having a wee.


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have been wondering, just how adaptable are inner tubes? I have given old style (27 x 1 1/4 or similar) to a friend running modern (700x25 or similar) as a get you home measure which worked ok. But in extremis, how far could you go? I stopped to help a MTBer with a puncture and no spare tube. I gave him some patches, but I wonder, would a 700x28 tube have served to get him home? After all, inner tubes are very very stretchy.


I think it's easier sizing up slightly than down, as stretching is OK until it goes too far, but folding/creasing results in friction and blowouts. It's often marked on the boxes: the tubes I use in my 27x1¼s (32-630) are marked to also do down to 25c (25-622).

An MTB was probably on something like 50-559 which is both much smaller diameter and much fatter than your tubes, so I doubt it would have worked. Carrying patches is always a good idea if you like being helpful.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> But failing to copy paste names if you are indeed dyslexic does. Techniques for using computers to mitigate dyslexia when writing are well known. There are typos which are hard to avoid despite them, but that's not one. It's a name, therefore copy paste, unless you want to insult them.


Are you really getting offended because people are misspelling your forum name? That is pretty thin-skinned, especially as you seem to have chosen a forum name that is easy to mix up. Save your battles for an issue that's important.

I'll add my name to to list of of mrjay-ers, just on the last page. Honest mistake, and I am not dyslexic. It would never occur to me that someone would be offended by that kind of error. I have a simple though old fashioned given name, and people mispronounce it more often than you'd think, and a surname rare and complicated enough that I want to give a bunch of flowers to anyone who spells it correctly or pronounces it the way I do (and that differs from my father's pronunciation btw). I try not to get offended, but this is my actual name and identity, not some anonymous pseudonym. 



jefmcg said:


> partial TMN to @mrjay


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Are you really getting offended because people are misspelling your forum name?


No, not offended and one-off errors are fine/understandable, but I think mangling it as consistently as certain posters do takes commitment that is probably a childish attempt to be annoying, or at least being too daft to copy-paste. It's like if I consistently referred to "jiffie muck" or "bog trousers".



> That is pretty thin-skinned, especially as you seem to have chosen a forum name that is easy to mix up.


Not exactly choice, as I use my real name here, unlike many anonymous cowards. On other forums, I just use the initials MJR but that was already taken here. I can't see how to recapitalise my forum name to try to help people see it is not "Mr" at the start. My name gets fluffed sometimes in real life too, much more than most people would think for a name that is so short and sweet, but it's similar: occasional errors are no problem, but if someone keeps botching it, then I'll consider them at least careless.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> . On other forums, I just use the initials MJR but that was already taken here.


It's not taken at present as far as I can see.


----------



## Moodyman (8 Mar 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I have a simple though old fashioned given name, and people mispronounce it



Jef? Or Jeff or Geoff?


----------



## 2IT (9 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE="alvintc, post: 4181392, member: 11513" he pulled up 5 minutes (in a car) later with said pump and off I was.

On the off chance he's on here - top man!
*a 5-and-a-bit mile walk with the bike[/QUOTE]

The few times that I have needed help I was given a lift back. There are good people out there willing to help. And often those with cars are the most able to help.

While it is good manners to acknowledge a fellow rider in need, some don't because they might not have the ability, material or time at that given moment. Some may also be on their way to a PR on a training course. All in all though, my experience when I have needed help has been good.


----------



## speccy1 (12 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Well, at least learn to type a name correctly, then!


A simple mistake, am very sorry, and I`m glad I`m not the only one. Take a chill pill

If you wanted to take a competitive English exam, bring it on, it always was my strong point, so any time matey


----------

